
Vermont to pay remote workers 10k to move to the state - bra-ket
https://www.wcax.com/content/news/Vermont-to-pay-remote-workers-to-move-to-the-state-503716691.html
======
yostrovs
"The state will pay those new residents up to $10,000 over a period of two
years. The grants will be awarded on a first-come, first-served basis with
$500,000 allocated for the program."

That will recruit 50 workers, plus perhaps a wife/husband/kids. Total roughly
100 people will move to Vermont, maybe.

I think what's more important is that Vermont's Department of Whatever, that
created this program, has a purpose for existing. And that department
certainly costs more than $500,000.

------
ldoughty
Want high tech remote workers? Build or support a state wide fiber network
that includes rural areas... I'd love to move to Vermont for a deal like this,
but I can't work remotely on a 5mbps connection, and this "zip code" coverage
maps from ISPs make buying a house a gamble. For some Comcast, 10k won't get
them to run a line 200ft from the road to your house.

~~~
Epod
Burlington telecom was my ISP when I lived in BTV. 500/500 dedicated fiber
(not "up to") for something to the degree of $40/m.

~~~
ldoughty
good to hear! But what about more suburban and rural costumers?

The chief advantage of telework is reducing living expenses. However, it's
very difficult to reduce living expenses is you still need to live in cities
or suburbs of larger cities to get reliable and good internet which is
typically required for such jobs. My friend with 50GB cap satellite internet
is certainly not going to work from home in the IT field.

